# hp photosmart C4280(cartridge not detected)



## eveliis (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi there i have a problem with my HP printer. It says cartridge not found/detected. i tried everything, cleaning the pads under the cartridges, cleaning cartridges themselves, made sure they are inserted properly, for a moment it was working again and i could print out a document, 30 mins later when i went to check something at pc i saw that printer was saying the same error msg. What should i do? I cannot afford to bbuy new printer as i am a student and do not want to spend loads of money on repairing it(it was a present and i received it 4 months ago, however the person who bought it for me has thrown away the receipt so it is not insured). Please could anyoen advise me what should i do to make it work again, as i need it desperately for my university studies.

Thanks so much for anyone willing to help.

All the best,

Eveliis:wave:


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please check on the expiry date on your carts. Do not touch the nozzles of the carts located under it, it will damage the nozzles. Press and hold the Power button and the Cancel button on the printer, after holding and pressing for 3 secs, press the Blue, Green,and Gray in order. You can see on the screen the special menu, please use the blue button to arrow up and look for resets menu, and press the Green button as OK. Look for semi-full reset and press OK. After choosing semi-full reset, it will automatically turn off so you need to turn on your printer using the power button.


----------



## nansiedou (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome, MasterJed -- thank you so very much for your detailed steps for accessing the menu to reset our HP Photosmart C4280 printer. We are back to work, thanks to your guidance.:grin:


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Your welcome mate. Cheers!


----------

